# Winter so soon ?



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

On a lighter note than my last post , Southern Alberta has been hit with an early winter storm ..16" snow in my area with 3 ft in the mountains 44 miles to the west. Supposed to clear up by late Monday night and sunny by Wednesday with temps in hi 30sF. Hope so, I have a moose hunt scheduled to start wed ,maybe Thursday that I have waited to get a tag for for 12 years









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Send some of the white stuff our way we are done hunting moose for the most part.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

it's climate change!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

by Gods the sky really is falling!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:

good luck on the moose hunt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Sorry Sir----but I rather you Guys have it than us----Our winters are to long and they could start next month and last till May-I do wish you the Best of LUCK with your Moose Hunt-Thanks for sharing your storm pic's --Be waiting for Moose pic's*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the well wishes for the hunt , hope we score but it will.be a load of fun either way ...area I'm headed to missed this last storm.but the moose are supposedly on fire . Spent today pushing snow and getting ready

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Don’t want to see that white stuff yet good luck moose hunting hope you bag a big bull


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya it was real ugly in the mtn. passes on the weekend, Cindy came back through them Sat. morn., new winter's on the trk., solid ice on the west side and ice and snow on our side, more vehicles in the ditches than on the road, no snow on the valley floor. Somebody got the bull elk on Sat. that I've been hearing around my place, heard the 2 shots around 8 30 am, these storms will really get things riled up. Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

And, we are getting record warm air (80s F) and it's opening day of archery deer. Still growing melons here!

Good luck on the hunt, Cam. That snow could be a bonus if a hunter is able to adapt.

What rifle(s) are you packing?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck Cam !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> And, we are getting record warm air (80s F) and it's opening day of archery deer. Still growing melons here!
> 
> Good luck on the hunt, Cam. That snow could be a bonus if a hunter is able to adapt.
> 
> What rifle(s) are you packing?


Carrying my bow this trip Glen ..
Canadian made APA Mamba 6
30" draw set @55# 305 fps.
Shooting slick trick broad heads 
If unsuccessful I'll take the Tikka 300wm in November, been a 12 year wait for the tag so I dont want to waste it .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Bow Cam----------I was going Grouse Hunting years ago with my late Brother in his New Ford pickup and this Big Guy was nosey I think he liked the color LOL. I kept taking pic's till he was less than 20 yards of the truck and we took off. He just turned around and went with HIS Lady---It was early October and the Rut was probably still on.---No hunting season Here but its nice to see them------------Good luck with your hunt and Bag a bruiser--------------------*

*skip*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx Skip, one like that would certainly full the bill ...and the range is perfect ..lol. nice pics. I've been told there are lots of moose in my hunting area ,never been there 
I had an offer this spring before the draws came out by a friend to take me here ,he has lots of contacts and knows the country well . Harvest is very slow there and not much crop done which will make it a bit harder to spot and hunt , however 4 different farmers have called my friend with reports of good moose on their places and offers to recover with a tractor if successful..cant beat that..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

